# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  وضعیت ترمي :مرخصي بدون احتساب ترم(بدون شهريه)!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?بهمن

## DASHREZAH

وضعیت ترمي :مرخصي بدون احتساب ترم(بدون شهریه)

ثبت نام کامل کردم تو دانشگا آزاد تهران پزشکی رشته پرستاری و...
حالا تو سایت وضعیت ترمیمو این نوشته بجا عادی و اجازه انتخاب واحد نمیده بم! یعنی بهمنم دیگه تموم :Yahoo (2): ؟؟؟؟؟ کاریش نمیشه کرد ورودی مهر شم؟
اضن چرا بعضیا رو بهمن میزنن؟ :Yahoo (12):

----------

